# Fridge conversion buildup



## omahasmoker (Nov 7, 2009)

After several requests, i have some pics of my fridge conversion and smoke generator. 

the fridge is a 1958 model GE that had the little freezer compartment in the top. the interior is porcelain over metal and it has 3 inches(!) of cardboard insulation. we had to take 8 plastic panels off of the interior and the door and replace them with 20 gauge sheetmetal sealed with silicone sealant. 



i used my new silicone sponge door seal and it looks like its going to work pretty well. 



the interior is 24x14x42 tall and i should be able to smoke 6 small turkeys or 12 pork butts at once. should be fun. 

my smoke generator is made out of a 3"x18" piece of schedule 40 pipe with end caps supported on 3 rebar legs. the upper pipe is 1/2 inch black iron and there is a 1/4 inch threaded pipe in the bottom cap. the smoke will go through a 3 foot piece of high temperature silicone hose seen in the picture. i am going to install a hose barb on the back of my gas grill as well so i can smoke/bbq using the same smoke generator. i should be able to get 6-10 hours of smoke out of it. 



this smoker will have an external 1250 watt heat source with forced air circulation. it will operate as a large convection oven with forced venting and added smoke. next week my fan motor arrives and i will start plumbing in the wiring and heating ductwork on the back.


----------



## alx (Nov 7, 2009)

Very impressive.I really hope you show/report on that smoke generator.This maybe of great use to me in future,....

I threw out a similiar fridge 5 years ago-dang it...

Great start


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 7, 2009)

Very sweet Omaha. I just got my fridge home last week. A 1950 General Motors fridge. Make sure you keep us updated with detailed pics. That way other can get ideas when they make theirs. Great job so far.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like it is going to be a great smoker.   Keep us posted on the progress and be sure to post plenty of Qview...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2009)

Really looks like your doing a great job on the smoker and I really like that smoke generator it looks like a rocket. Keep us up with the progress.


----------



## mulepackin (Nov 7, 2009)

Great looking build. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 7, 2009)

The inside of mine looked the same as yours, I have wondered how old it was so now I would guess about 1958 or so

Keep the pics coming on the build


----------



## omahasmoker (Nov 7, 2009)

your fridge is EXACTLY like mine. i love the latching door and the rounded corners. i plan on taking my lower storage drawer and expanding it with a sheetmetal box so it is of a more usable size. 

i looked into doing the indirect side box like you did but i wanted something that needs less attention.


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 7, 2009)

My brother lives about 6 miles from me, he has one that uses an electric element with a digital control that monitors the inside to keep it at a preset temp, that is why I did a side fire box, just to do something different than he did. He had that old fridge and an old propane tank he asked if I knew anyone that would take them for free as scrap, I told him you could make a smoker out of either one so he did the fridge and gave away the tank

Keep posting pics of the progress, it's fun to watch


----------



## cheech (Nov 8, 2009)

must have been a popular model because that looks just like the one that I have.


----------

